# Unexpected baby red belly Piranhas



## akpirahna (Feb 27, 2009)

I went on vacation and came home to a messy tank and a couple of frisky mature (5years old) red belly's. They laid eggs about 2 days later. I let the eggs get fertilized oh and eaten by a very mean mr plecosomus (he has a new home now). Then two days later one hatched so I moved what was left of my unplanned eggs into a 55 gallon aquarium. The rest have since hatched and are now about one week old. You can take a look at my video on youtube 



. Im not really sure I am doing everything right but it does seam I will get another chance if this doesnt work out. The parents are looking frisky again and making another nest! Wow I have a lot of babies now what do I do with more? How many more could they possibly have? This site has tons of good info I am still looking at everything.







I am very happy to have this happen I wanted to, but had no idea I had a breeding pair!!


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

looks like there might be too much current. They seem to be swirling around and around if i'm seeing correctly. Good luck with the babies


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

welcome to p-fury

the only thing i could suggest is if the power head is on turn it off it seems like you have ALOT of current going on in that tank i would get the current a little softer or gentler but thats just my opinion
-Josh


----------



## akpirahna (Feb 27, 2009)

JustJoshinYa said:


> welcome to p-fury
> 
> the only thing i could suggest is if the power head is on turn it off it seems like you have ALOT of current going on in that tank i would get the current a little softer or gentler but thats just my opinion
> -Josh


How do I keep the tank clean? The powerhead isnt sucking them up and they are getting stronger today. Should I get a different filter for the babies? What would you use? 
Jessica


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

akpirahna said:


> welcome to p-fury
> 
> the only thing i could suggest is if the power head is on turn it off it seems like you have ALOT of current going on in that tank i would get the current a little softer or gentler but thats just my opinion
> -Josh


How do I keep the tank clean? The powerhead isnt sucking them up and they are getting stronger today. Should I get a different filter for the babies? What would you use? 
Jessica
[/quote]

sponge filter works best for fry.


----------



## Brian5150 (Oct 17, 2006)

thedude8 said:


> welcome to p-fury
> 
> the only thing i could suggest is if the power head is on turn it off it seems like you have ALOT of current going on in that tank i would get the current a little softer or gentler but thats just my opinion
> -Josh


How do I keep the tank clean? The powerhead isnt sucking them up and they are getting stronger today. Should I get a different filter for the babies? What would you use? 
Jessica
[/quote]

sponge filter works best for fry.
[/quote]
Yeah get a sponge filter . Theres really no need to have a power head in there with frys


----------



## akpirahna (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I turned ioff the powerhead made a huge diffeance they are all hanging out on the bottom of the tank now. It might even be easier to feed them too. I cant find a sponge filter anywhere at these crappy local pet stores!!!! I guess it will be ok if I have to order it on the internet. Is there anything I should do in the meantime? 
Thank you Jessica


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

akpirahna said:


> Well I turned ioff the powerhead made a huge diffeance they are all hanging out on the bottom of the tank now. It might even be easier to feed them too. I cant find a sponge filter anywhere at these crappy local pet stores!!!! I guess it will be ok if I have to order it on the internet. Is there anything I should do in the meantime?
> Thank you Jessica


Let me know the next time you roll through Anchorage-
If I'm around at the time-
I will give you the Sponge filter you need-

Terri at the Reef might have one as well......Just ask her....


----------



## akpirahna (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I went to the reef they are no help at all I was very disappointed in that store actually all of them. When is Alaska going to get a good specialty pet store? I will be in Anchorage on Friday. 
Jessica


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Welcome to P-Fury hope all the best for your fry!!!! I myself still learning about breeding and such so I am a litttle jealous that you got to have fry without even trying!!!


----------



## akpirahna (Feb 27, 2009)

I just wanted to add a video of my red belly piranha parents. They are eating in the video and seem to be protecting there nest in the center of the tank 



.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Here I'll give you a hand


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

akpirahna said:


> Yeah I went to the reef they are no help at all I was very disappointed in that store actually all of them. When is Alaska going to get a good specialty pet store? I will be in Anchorage on Friday.
> Jessica


Yeah-
employee's are worthless-Terri is the owner and runs things a bit differently----If not tell her I sent you in then---









We got that lovely shitty alaska coral maniacs-nice store with displays---But the owner is putting the store under very quickly...had good prices though.....

I'll take alook at what I got and see what I can come up with for ya then....


----------



## akpirahna (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you ******* for that. Can you help me put the fry video on here too? Ak Thank you I wil try asking the owner of the reef. Where is the other store I havent even heard of it yet. 
I want my own petstore! I bet I could have the things people need in stock.... Im wondering why we dont already have someone who will open a petstore with a little of all pets that has a selection I bet it would be a great money maker. Oh well I guesas that is why in Alaska we have acess to ordering on the internet huh? Thank you for your help.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Can do for you!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

akpirahna said:


> Thank you ******* for that. Can you help me put the fry video on here too? Ak Thank you I wil try asking the owner of the reef. Where is the other store I havent even heard of it yet.
> I want my own petstore! I bet I could have the things people need in stock.... Im wondering why we dont already have someone who will open a petstore with a little of all pets that has a selection I bet it would be a great money maker. Oh well I guesas that is why in Alaska we have acess to ordering on the internet huh? Thank you for your help.


I would love to open a store my self---Just dont have time......
Coral maniacs is on tudor road down by Taco Bell.....Hard to see the place...But it is their....

we simply dont have what we need to be in the hobby correctly up here.....


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

you can make a makeshift sponge filter with an air pump an air stone some pvc and a sponge, the air traveling up the pvc will pull water through the bottom and up to the top and it is a real easy gentle current and the water moving through the sponge moves slowly allowing beneficial bacteria to do their thing.
-Josh


----------



## wickedsnake (Apr 9, 2009)

use a pantyhose and a rubberband in place of a spongefilter


----------

